# Must try one shots!



## Munro31 (15/10/20)

Hi vapers! So Im still learning the DIY recipe mixing and have many flops, but to keep my tank full I usually get one or two OS to mix that I hope will be good. For me the best OS so far is Red Pill, its was literally a smack in the face and now Im hooked! So please list your favourite OS and the vendor you get it from, help us noobs to navigate this minefield.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyker41771 (15/10/20)

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/loaded-one-shot/products/loaded-smores-one-shot

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (15/10/20)

Coffee one shot. One of the best!
https://bossvape.co.za/products/tobacco-bastards-one-shot-no-29-coffee?variant=18189729169505

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (15/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Coffee one shot. One of the best!
> https://bossvape.co.za/products/tobacco-bastards-one-shot-no-29-coffee?variant=18189729169505


I need to try this one dude. I stole some of my owners tobacco mint and it's lekker bit this looks the business!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (15/10/20)

Hardshots - mango sticky rice
VS - Golden custard
Self-made - strawberry

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Munro31 (15/10/20)

Thanks everyone, Im already starting my wishlists for month end

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (15/10/20)

Munro31 said:


> Thanks everyone, Im already starting my wishlists for month end


What kind of juice profiles do you like? 

There are SO many one shots it's hard to choose sometimes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (15/10/20)

I like a juice that is balanced, if that makes? Sometimes tobacco with a hard throat hit, sometimes a nice custard . I have tried a few coffee OS that I am certain was ant poison and a bubblegum that burnt my thoat! I would like noobs to avoid these OS so they can also enjoy good stuff while they try mix from scratch.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JVR1987 (15/10/20)

Vanila Cola from FW. Amazing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lingogrey (16/10/20)

Munro31 said:


> Sometimes tobacco with a hard throat hit



I've always enjoyed mixing tobaccos 'from scratch' (recipes or experiments), but very very few of those mixes have come close to Mr. Hardwicks Rodeo (I can't really say that about any non-tobacco one shots that I've tried. There are a few that I enjoy as 'cheats' simply to avoid the tiny bit of effort of finding and mixing a number of concentrates, but none that I prefer above my favorite DIY recipes).

Rodeo is a hard-hitting true tobacco (not at all an RY4 with just a hint of 'dirtiness'). Although I was never a pipe smoker, I would say that it leans toward a dark and 'sticky' pipe tobacco (it leans very slightly towards the smell of Rum and Maple tobacco, although heavier on the maple {and perhaps a bit of treacle} than on the rum). It's got just the right amount of bitterness, which is gorgeous. It's not overly ashy, but the ash does develop a little bit after a week or two's steep (It works wonderfully as a SnV as well, though). Lastly, it's got this very slight acidic and metallic (in the best possible way) tang that I personally find quite addictive.

The only negative for me is that (even more so than with other NETs, and it is a VERY dark 'concentrate') it wreaks havoc on coils and wicks (I can vape about a third of the amount of this juice as compared to relatively clear and unsweetened fruity juices before I have to dry burn {a bit more vigorously than usual} and rewick).

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kiai (16/10/20)

I had bad luck with one shots. After vaping a week and seeing just how much I vaped I had to make a plan. So I got 6 one shots to try while I mix. All had to steep 3 weeks which was the first issue. I had to do shake and vape recipes and got nice ones while waiting the 3 weeks. After 3 weeks I eagerly opened up all 6 was horrible. Next I steeped it more but it was just crap. Last week I threw it all out. My first batches of bad mixing was way better then any of the one shots. I now have great diy mixes and am glad I stuck to it. Keep mixing you will get nice recipes

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Munro31 (16/10/20)

@Kiai , absolutely, I got some floor polish and lighter fluid OS, thats why I started the thread so I can hopefully help other not get the same poison! For me if I didnt start getting good OS to vape while I was experimenting with recipes I simply wouldnt be able to continue as money is tight. So I get a OS I know is lekker and a few flavours I need for a recipe , this way I can vape something decent and slowly build up my collection for DIY without my wife having a heart attack

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ePiPhAnY (17/10/20)

These are just a few of my favorites.

Drip Hacks - Raspberry Sherbet
Self Made - Milked Banana / Strawberry / Chocolate
NCV - Trinity
VS - Jelly Bomb

Edit : Meant to add Thrifty Clouds - Turkish Ice Cream

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Munro31 (17/10/20)

ePiPhAnY said:


> These are just a few of my favorites.
> 
> Drip Hacks - Raspberry Sherbet
> Self Made - Milked Banana / Strawberry / Chocolate
> ...


Im getting some of the VS Jelly Bomb this month, will give those others a try as well

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Munro31 (1/11/20)

Ok guys I have tried some OS and giving feedback:
VS lightning bolt, cola orange profile. Has a mild Cola and slight fizz and cooling effect, I dont taste much orange, really nice flavour and would buy again.
Fcuking flava Freezy Pineapple, its more like old school Pinenut flavour, if you are not into that flavour then its not worth trying, I will not buy it again because I HATE Pinenut!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/11/20)

I was expecting many more responses on this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (1/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I was expecting many more responses on this thread


@Grand Guru , me too. I will keep adding my OS discoveries and see where it goes, hopefully more forumites will add their experiences. Maybe its a slow burn thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/11/20)

If you ever feel like some easy OS fruit flavors.... the Drip Hacks range has quite a couple of winners. Forbidden Fruits has been my ADV for a couple of months now... really worth trying a few of them out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/11/20)

Lingogrey said:


> I've always enjoyed mixing tobaccos 'from scratch' (recipes or experiments), but very very few of those mixes have come close to Mr. Hardwicks Rodeo (I can't really say that about any non-tobacco one shots that I've tried. There are a few that I enjoy as 'cheats' simply to avoid the tiny bit of effort of finding and mixing a number of concentrates, but none that I prefer above my favorite DIY recipes).
> 
> Rodeo is a hard-hitting true tobacco (not at all an RY4 with just a hint of 'dirtiness'). Although I was never a pipe smoker, I would say that it leans toward a dark and 'sticky' pipe tobacco (it leans very slightly towards the smell of Rum and Maple tobacco, although heavier on the maple {and perhaps a bit of treacle} than on the rum). It's got just the right amount of bitterness, which is gorgeous. It's not overly ashy, but the ash does develop a little bit after a week or two's steep (It works wonderfully as a SnV as well, though). Lastly, it's got this very slight acidic and metallic (in the best possible way) tang that I personally find quite addictive.
> 
> The only negative for me is that (even more so than with other NETs, and it is a VERY dark 'concentrate') it wreaks havoc on coils and wicks (I can vape about a third of the amount of this juice as compared to relatively clear and unsweetened fruity juices before I have to dry burn {a bit more vigorously than usual} and rewick).



thanks very much for this description @Lingogrey . Superb
I will soon be trying Rodeo for the first time
Mixed it about a week ago and it’s sitting in the cupboard waiting for me to rewick a Reo and get ready

looking forward

@method1 , check this out above

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (3/11/20)

Silver said:


> thanks very much for this description @Lingogrey . Superb
> I will soon be trying Rodeo for the first time
> Mixed it about a week ago and it’s sitting in the cupboard waiting for me to rewick a Reo and get ready
> 
> ...


Thanks @Silver! I can't wait to hear your impressions of Rodeo! Back in the day when I joined the forum I was in awe (and OK... maybe just a tad envious ) of guys like you and @Andre describing your experiences with Blackbird, Bobas Bounty, the HHV tobaccos etc 

The first time that I vaped Rodeo around mid 2018, I thought that the vaping experience and the sheer luxury (albeit not the juice profile itself. Eg. Bobas Bounty and Blackbird both sound very different from each other, and they both sound very different to Rodeo) might be somewhat similar to those juices. At least that is what I like to imagine  

p.s. personally I prefer Rodeo between about 3 to 10 days after mixing. That seems to be the time period when the slight bitterness, as well as the "acidic and metallic tang" that I referred to above is most present (after a day it's very much there, but doesn't seem to have much ash - so 3 days is the sweet spot for me). After two or three weeks it starts to lose a bit of that and gets noticeably sweeter (not sweet per se and still great, but I just love that bitterness and tang)

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/11/20)

Thanks @Lingogrey 

I will report back my findings once I've had a chance to get myself Rodeo'd

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (3/11/20)

Kiai said:


> I had bad luck with one shots. After vaping a week and seeing just how much I vaped I had to make a plan. So I got 6 one shots to try while I mix. All had to steep 3 weeks which was the first issue. I had to do shake and vape recipes and got nice ones while waiting the 3 weeks. After 3 weeks I eagerly opened up all 6 was horrible. Next I steeped it more but it was just crap. Last week I threw it all out. My first batches of bad mixing was way better then any of the one shots. I now have great diy mixes and am glad I stuck to it. Keep mixing you will get nice recipes


A lot of us have gotten those one shots that have an awesome description but then taste like dirty socks, I find that those cheaper one shots that are made in Malaysia are normally the ones that over promise and under deliver, real terrible stuff, I love that brand Super shots that flavour world SA stock, except for the Lime milkshake flavour, taste test was good, smell was good but when you give it a vape, the most vile flavour enters your mouth and the disgusting taste/smell lingers in your sinuses for the whole day. You have to go through the horrible stuff to get the good stuff unfortunately. Nice thread though, Red pill is a great one shot

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/11/20)

CashKat88 said:


> A lot of us have gotten those one shots that have an awesome description but then taste like dirty socks, I find that those cheaper one shots that are made in Malaysia are normally the ones that over promise and under deliver, real terrible stuff, I love that brand Super shots that flavour world SA stock, except for the Lime milkshake flavour, taste test was good, smell was good but when you give it a vape, the most vile flavour enters your mouth and the disgusting taste/smell lingers in your sinuses for the whole day. You have to go through the horrible stuff to get the good stuff unfortunately. Nice thread though, Red pill is a great one shot


I have the lime milkshake in my cart. Being removed as we speak!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (3/11/20)

Paul33 said:


> I have the lime milkshake in my cart. Being removed as we speak!!


 Honestly I was expecting something great because I love lime milkshakes but it was horrible, I thought it was just me but I filled up a few guys tanks at work and they were all swearing me the next day coz they said even after changing the flavour that taste wont leave their coils... Glad I could save you from such horror mate

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (3/11/20)

CashKat88 said:


> A lot of us have gotten those one shots that have an awesome description but then taste like dirty socks, I find that those cheaper one shots that are made in Malaysia are normally the ones that over promise and under deliver, real terrible stuff, I love that brand Super shots that flavour world SA stock, except for the Lime milkshake flavour, taste test was good, smell was good but when you give it a vape, the most vile flavour enters your mouth and the disgusting taste/smell lingers in your sinuses for the whole day. You have to go through the horrible stuff to get the good stuff unfortunately. Nice thread though, Red pill is a great one shot


Thank you @CashKat88 , that is very helpful info, I tried a bubblegum OS , also a Malaysian work of perfection according to the description, well it removed the back of my throat and I immediately removed my mods batteries as it is waterproof,shock proof but its not chemical warfare proof. Red pill is awesome, I have that in my rotation and Im getting Rodeo for my MTL setup .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (3/11/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Honestly I was expecting something great because I love lime milkshakes but it was horrible, I thought it was just me but I filled up a few guys tanks at work and they were all swearing me the next day coz they said even after changing the flavour that taste wont leave their coils... Glad I could save you from such horror mate


Horror averted!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/11/20)

CashKat88 said:


> Honestly I was expecting something great because I love lime milkshakes but it was horrible, I thought it was just me but I filled up a few guys tanks at work and they were all swearing me the next day coz they said even after changing the flavour that taste wont leave their coils... Glad I could save you from such horror mate



I'll also give it a skip then. I really loved the TKO lime milk, been looking for a similar flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I'll also give it a skip then. I really loved the TKO lime milk, been looking for a similar flavour.


The search continues my friend

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88 (4/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I'll also give it a skip then. I really loved the TKO lime milk, been looking for a similar flavour.





Paul33 said:


> The search continues my friend



When I find it, you guys will be the first to know

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/11/20)

CashKat88 said:


> When I find it, you guys will be the first to know


Shot dude!


----------



## Baj (4/11/20)

CashKat88 said:


> A lot of us have gotten those one shots that have an awesome description but then taste like dirty socks, I find that those cheaper one shots that are made in Malaysia are normally the ones that over promise and under deliver, real terrible stuff, I love that brand Super shots that flavour world SA stock, except for the Lime milkshake flavour, taste test was good, smell was good but when you give it a vape, the most vile flavour enters your mouth and the disgusting taste/smell lingers in your sinuses for the whole day. You have to go through the horrible stuff to get the good stuff unfortunately. Nice thread though, Red pill is a great one shot


Super shots are great. Mango freez is always in my rotation

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (17/7/21)

Baj said:


> Super shots are great. Mango freez is always in my rotation



My wife loves the Mango Freeze and straight Litchi Super Shots!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (17/7/21)

CashKat88 said:


> When I find it, you guys will be the first to know

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (17/7/21)

Any nice ice-cream OS out there? I'm in the moods to cheat on my diet!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (21/7/21)

Munro31 said:


> Any nice ice-cream OS out there? I'm in the moods to cheat on my diet!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (21/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 235306


May the cheating begin!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (22/7/21)

I chucked a couple of one shots in my order from Blck to get my free delivery. 

Golden Custard VS after a 10 day steep turned out very nice as a session juice on the mechs and squonks, but the big surprise was the Pearlosophy VS. I first tried it in an Intake and it was bit muted on my .4 clapton coil. I then put some in the Voopoo pod with the Pnp "turbo" coil. @30 W this thing came to life and the flavour is WOW. My palette is shot to hell but I can pick up the pear and the ice and it is not so sweet that I can't vape it all day.

For the price versus what I can make a similar one for, good value.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (15/4/22)

I like this, I used to get it often when black vapour was still in Cape Town

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/4/22)

When I can afford to go the route of OS,:
Tobacco - Mr Hardwicks - Rodeo, reminds me of my pipe smoking days and still goes into my e- pipes by preference, cross between bit of rum and maple, Fox and boxer. Evening treat!!!
Tobacco - Tobacco Bastards one shot, coffee, bitterish black espresso taste for me,
Fruit - Trinity with Iceadded, cool refreshment in summer.
Fruit - slice Pomegranate, ice added.
Dessert, Golden custard, @Vino1718 from BLCK range, ultramel sweet goodness,
Dessert - mr Hardwicks - Peach Tart,

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/4/22)

Room Fogger said:


> When I can afford to go the route of OS,:
> Tobacco - Mr Hardwicks - Rodeo, reminds me of my pipe smoking days and still goes into my e- pipes by preference, cross between bit of rum and maple, Fox and boxer. Evening treat!!!
> Tobacco - Tobacco Bastards one shot, coffee, bitterish black espresso taste for me,
> Fruit - Trinity with Iceadded, cool refreshment in summer.
> ...


I forgot about the trinity one shot. That was a good one! How much and what ice do you add to it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/4/22)

Paul33 said:


> I forgot about the trinity one shot. That was a good one! How much and what ice do you add to it?


Add anything between 0.5% to 1.5 % either WS 23(30%) at lower end to 1.5 % Black Ice (20%) depending on how cold I want it. On the Trinity I prefer 1% WS 23 though, cold enough but not overpowering.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

